# My DP's reliability is getting worse again



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

It seemed for some weeks that my DP was working very well. This past week, hopwever, is another story. I have continuously ran into a "black screen" problem, where I either have a long blinkout, to where the screen stays black indefinitely, until I change the channel and change back (sound still works, though). This is happening greater than once per day now. Ouch. Last night while changing channels I got the Pink Screen of Death. I had to pull out and re-insert the smart card to continue.

Just when I had hope for the DP...

Has anyone else experinced these lately?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Larry and welcome to DBSTalk! :hi: 

Yes, I to have been experiencing blinkouts. Microsoft may be messing with the guide data again.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

For me it happens sporadically. I wa sready to give up on mie as it not only had no guide info but would not take a download. then it accepted the 3 AM download and it has worked flawlessly ever since.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Recently I had solid pink screen of death.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What does each color screen mean on the dishplayer? How much is the webtv (msntv) internet service now?


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Jacob, I don't think the pink screen is intentional, I think it is some sort of bad lock up state, nicknamed the Pink Screen of Death. I don't use WebTV, so I don't know the current charges, sorry.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

BTW, I had more big blinkouts yersterday again. Bad DP, Bad!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not sure that they are intentional but the pink and blue screens each relate to software failures. Perhaps a better tech person could answer the question.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe the color of the pink screen is related to a background requirement for displaying the WebTv screens. So I would venture that a PSOD indicates failuer in WebTV software component. Not necessarily internet screen, but any of the DP screens that use the WebTV u/i (Home, EPG, recording list, etc..)Blue/Black SOD is E* rcvr software related (locks up while viewing a channel).

Of course I could be way off.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Hmmm......, that we are so familiar with the colors of the various screens of death is not a good sign...


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

larry, I have a web plus box and plus service. It's still 24.95 a month for the web tv plus service. If you use your own internet provider, then the monthly charge goes down to 14.95. My IP monthly charge is 19.95 for unlimited time. As far as the dp, I've learned to live with the few bugs it has. I don't think it will ever be perfect.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I meant the web info for Jacob. BTW larry, r u happy with a computer?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought they dropped the charges down to $10 or $15 a month including msn internet service?


----------

